

Testimony of Harry Markopolis to Congress - tokenadult
http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/financialsvcs_dem/markopolos020409.pdf

======
tokenadult
Interesting content inside Markopolos's prepared testimony to Congress is the
revelation that the Wall Street Journal had the Madoff story early but never
ran it. Markopolos's suggestions for reform of financial industry regulation
are detailed and thought-provoking.

